# Adirondack Chair Plans - Anyone?



## HITMAN (Apr 11, 2009)

I may have some left over scrap IPE after completing my current deck project. A friend came over to help screw down a few boards last night with me. As we were finishing our ice cold Yuengling Lagers, he said to me, "hey man, wouldn't it be cool to have a couple of IPE Adirondack Chairs for sitting on your new IPE deck while we drink Yuengling Lager." I said "yeah man, but I never built a chair, let alone an Adirondack Chair."

So, if anyone has a Level 2 set of Adirondack Chair Plans that they could direct me to or provide me with, that would be great.

- Hit Man


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sent you a PM

Lew


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

I used these plans to build my first one. 
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ProjectsAndDesign/ProjectsAndDesignPDF.aspx?id=28900

I did find the width to be alittle narrow, so I increased the width dimensions by 3 inches. Makes a great chair.


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

Check out the chairs my son in law made…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17478
If you like them, I can email you the plans…they turned out great and are REALLY comfortable.
The plans are in a .jpg format, as I scanned them for him.


----------



## HITMAN (Apr 11, 2009)

These are gorgeous. Just what I'm looking for. Please e-mail plans if you can. Thanks so much. FYI - My older brother Monty was stationed at Hill AFB for 4 years from about 1981 to 1985. - Darby


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

Send me a private message with the email address you want them sent to. I will them to later this afternoon when I get home.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

just google adirondack chair plans and youll get all kinds of different stuff to use


----------



## WoodworkCity (Apr 28, 2011)

Guys,
I put together a number of free Adirondack Chair plans that can be found online. There are 8 different designs and all are free. We each have a style that we prefer, so I posted a variety.

Take a look at the 8 plans. There might be more at the site if you search.
8 Free Adirondack Chair Plans
Another free plan
Yet another free Adirondack chair plan

Have fun. I have 4 different styles in my back yard at this point. If there are others, please post a comment on any page at www.woodworkcity.com and we'll add your free plan.


----------

